# C-Arm for Guidance



## ajhunsicker (Nov 6, 2009)

Both my Doctors in the office during surgical procedures use C-arms for guidance when doing closed reduction of fractures. When billing this I have been using the 77001 with a 26 modifier. The one doctor want to use 76000, but this never gets paid and I feel that is wrong, which I keep stating.  Can someone help me with many thanks...... AJ, CPC


----------



## efrohna (Nov 6, 2009)

AJ,
CPT Assistant did an article about fluoroscopic guidance codes in their June 2008 issue, page 8.  You should find your answers there.


----------

